# Spanish quiet life?



## raysamba (Mar 7, 2020)

This is my first post.

We`ve just returned from a viewing trip to the Costa Blanca South.

We found the area so Villamartin, Playa Flamenca and La Zenia very busy for us.

Pilar de Horadada and Tore de la Horadada seemed much quieter. But then it occurred to me, why not look bit further down into Murcia? say Torre Pacheco, Mazarron, Aguilon

Any suggestions?

We would still want access to amenities, somewhere to buy a bottle of milk or a place to have a meal out.

Ray and Colleen


----------



## Pad54 (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi, I spent quite a bit of time in Mazarron its very nice. The port is lovely, plenty places to eat drink and shop. I also spent two winters in nearby Camposol which is very popular with the British. I wouldn’t like to live there permanently but it had a fantastic community spirit. Pity there are problems there with the buildings. There are loads of nice places in Murcia.


----------



## raysamba (Mar 7, 2020)

Thank you.
Next time we go - whenever that will be - we`ll visit Mazarron and Puerto Mazarron too.
Ray


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

"problems there with the buildings"

Elaborate please?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

MataMata said:


> "problems there with the buildings"
> 
> Elaborate please?


Camposol was on Homes from Hell program a good few years back & showing new places that were suffering massive subsidence.


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

If you like Costa Blanca south, consider also Ciudad Quesada, Guardarmar, and Santa Pola if you want to be near the coast. You also have many more options slightly inland.


----------

